# Now That You Happily Retired Do You Have Any Regrets Looking Back?



## hiraeth2018

I retired at 62 1/2 years (I will turn 66 in Jan) on widow's benefits. Becoming caught in the Obama Healthcare system was a nightmare. I was very relieved when Medicare kicked in. I should have waited until 65-66 because of this but just couldn't take my job any longer. Lesson learned but happier now.


----------



## RadishRose

Gangloads.


----------



## hollydolly

I also retired at 62 , last year.....the only regret I have is that I should have got out of that toxic place  long before I did...


----------



## jujube

I retired at 62 1/2.  No regrets, none, nada, nil, zip.


----------



## SeaBreeze

No regrets at all, I was happy to be able to retire early and have been enjoying retirement each and every day since.


----------



## Keesha

I’m not going to state when I retired but I definitely have no regrets.


----------



## Wren

I also took early retirement and have no regrets  about leaving the job I was in at the time, but  I do regret giving up work altogether, and now do a few hours voluntary work each week


----------



## Aunt Bea

I was nudged out of the rat race at age 51 and have no regrets.

I'm thankful that I was given a push, I would not have been brave enough to retire at that age on my own.


----------



## mathjak107

we rarely regret the things we do as much as we regret the things we didn't do .


----------



## DaveA

mathjak107 said:


> we rarely regret the things we do as much as we regret the things we didn't do .



A lot of truth in that statement. 

 I'm working on my 27th year of retirement and haven't found one (of these years) that we haven't enjoyed - -some more, some less.  Enough money to keep you afloat and good health are the keys.  If you are fortunate enough to have those and aren't caught up in some dysfunctional family situation you should be "golden"!!!


----------



## Gary O'

*Now That You Happily Retired Do You Have Any Regrets Looking Back?* 

Heh, I looked forward to retirement for so long, I now have a hard time looking back

But

When I do

You tell me if I have any regrets


----------



## moviequeen1

I took early retirement in 2011 after working 27 yrs as a pharm tech at local hospital.
It seems a lifetime ago and have no regrets Sue


----------



## Don M.

I've had my fair share of ups and downs through the years, but managed to work through/around them.  I suppose I could have made some better financial decisions, but we've managed to have enough to live comfortably, and be able to have some fun at the casinos, etc.  The One thing I regret was selling my 1965 Buick Rivera...those things are becoming quite collectable, and pricey.  At this stage in our lives, staying fit and healthy is probably our biggest priority.  Even though I had a real good job, and enjoyed working, I wouldn't want to go back into that rat-race for twice the pay.


----------



## ronaldj

nope, every more moved me to where I am today.


----------



## Ellejay

Part of me wants to say, "I have plenty of regrets. I wish I could have lived a better life."

The other part says, "It is what it is. Move on."


----------



## fmdog44

I retired at 66 1/2 for Soc. Sec. reasons. I don't miss work because now all time is mine and we can never say that before retirement. Today I was looking for a certain business and was driving around an industrial park looking for it. I saw several open garage type doors with employees visible and for a split second I missed being an employee but it soon passed. I loved working and did every day of my life but I worked to retire and that was part of the plan for all of my working life. I took one job I grew to dislike because the company was irresponsible and frankly careless so I quit. Example, one employee was killed there due to lack of safety equipment and they covered it up so the media would not converge on them. That would be my only regret.


----------



## Getyoung

No regrets, been retired for two years now and I still pinch myself (only once a day now)! Sometimes if I feel a little bored, which is not very often, I just think back to the mind numbing meetings, politics, deadlines, etc, and I am instantly cured. It has exceeded my expectations and I just love the freedom!


----------



## hiraeth2018

Getyoung said:


> No regrets, been retired for two years now and I still pinch myself (only once a day now)! Sometimes if I feel a little bored, which is not very often, I just think back to the mind numbing meetings, politics, deadlines, etc, and I am instantly cured. It has exceeded my expectations and I just love the freedom!




Getyoung, I myself have not had time to feel bored... finally have enough time to spend on my garden projects and thankfully it shows it now. My days are filled with a 6 year old's idea of what I need to do with her so there are times I miss being around adults. But then again the people at work sometimes acted like 6 year olds themselves now that I think about it. I do miss work friends but they were never close friends. Definitely don't miss being told how to do my job... in fact I have not heard one person say that they missed going in to work!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I have no regrets. There aren't enough hours in the day for all my hobbies and projects.


----------



## mathjak107

that is how i feel . my days  are just so packed with stuff that i need to force myself to take a day  and just chill .


----------



## DGM

How did we ever find the time to go to work?
I should have worked about two more years to pay off my house.


----------



## DaveA

Yes,, I also find retirement to be tiring but I do at least try and accomplish something between naps.


----------



## treeguy64

I never retired because I have been self-employed most of my life. I changed professions, occasionally, but I'm always ready to work in any of my past gigs, if the spirit so moves me. I'll keep working, here and there, until I'm unable to move. I regret not buying DELL, at $7/share (from a local boy who would soon hit it big), in the very beginning, when I had a chance to. Had I bought a thousand shares, pre-splits, and sold at $108, I would have made over a million. Oh well.


----------



## ray188

I would strongly recommend a 55+ community - the larger the better.  Plenty to do and plenty of people also involved in fun stuff other than just on the weekends.


----------



## Leann

I technically retired three years ago but continue to do contract work periodically. I love this time of life (I'm soon to be 63). I have clearer perspective, more reasonable expectations, greater forgiveness, deeper appreciation and more peace of mind the older I get. I savor each day, I notice the little details now, I put almost no emphasis on purchased things but treasure things made by hand from the heart. I dropped out of the work rat race, gave up materialism a long time ago and prefer quality over quantity.


----------



## hiraeth2018

treeguy64 said:


> I never retired because I have been self-employed most of my life. I changed professions, occasionally, but I'm always ready to work in any of my past gigs, if the spirit so moves me. I'll keep working, here and there, until I'm unable to move. I regret not buying DELL, at $7/share (from a local boy who would soon hit it big), in the very beginning, when I had a chance to. Had I bought a thousand shares, pre-splits, and sold at $108, I would have made over a million. Oh well.



treeguy64, my husband used to say the same thing about Starbucks and who would have thought the idea of buying coffee would be as it is today? He was forever sorry about not buying in when it was offered.


----------



## Uptosnuff

Getyoung said:


> No regrets, been retired for two years now and I still pinch myself (only once a day now)! Sometimes if I feel a little bored, which is not very often, I just think back to the mind numbing meetings, politics, deadlines, etc, and I am instantly cured. It has exceeded my expectations and I just love the freedom!



Getyoung, " It has exceeded my expectations"  I can tell you came from the corporate environment   I can't count the number of times I have seen that expression used at my work.  Still a couple of years to go for me.  I can't wait!


----------



## twinkles

i retired at 62 to take care of my new grand son---we couldnt fine a good baby sitter for him --i took care of him  till his mom got out of work then i got a part time job worked part time till i hit 74 then retired for good


----------



## tag

I’ve been retired for one whole day and no regrets so far!


----------



## Macfan

Not one regret what so ever. I will admit I didn't realize my wife would become my retirement 'boss,' I should have though because she's always pretty much been in charge, so it wasn't really that much of a surprise. I took to retirement like a fish to water, I pretty much figured I would. It is wonderful but I realize some people aren't cut out for it. I guess some need the work type routine and I say more power to them. The wife will be retiring in the new year (2019), being together 24/7 may prove to be, um, interesting . Don...


----------



## Kitties

Yes, I'm learning I can't retire when I wanted. Not because of personal circomstances but of having to stay in place due to my stepfather and a verbally abusive, manipulative, refusing to help brother with a personality disorder.


----------



## Samantha

Only that we didn't re-locate earlier. Once we moved, we felt retired. Living where you'd love to vacation can be the trick


----------



## Olivia

I'm not sure if the question is looking back at retirement years with regret or looking back at life in general with regret. As they say, regret gets you nowhere. but certainly looking back with hindsight and just having lived life all these years there are certainly lots of things I would have done differently. I also have to question how does one define "happy"?


----------



## ray188

Olivia said:


> I'm not sure if the question is looking back at retirement years with regret or looking back at life in general with regret. As they say, regret gets you nowhere. but certainly looking back with hindsight and just having lived life all these years there are certainly lots of things I would have done differently. I also have to question how does one define "happy"?


One way is whether you look in the mirror and say, "I'm glad I'm him" or look at another person and say, "I wish I was him".


----------



## Smokey613

Samantha said:


> Only that we didn't re-locate earlier. Once we moved, we felt retired. Living where you'd love to vacation can be the trick



That's exactly what we are doing. Our last day at our jobs will be 12-31-2018. We will load the UHaul on 1-14-2019, clean our apartment we have been in for a year since selling our home and hit the road early morning on January 15 headed to our new, mortgage free, retirement home 500+ miles away. BTW, we have hired crews to load and unload the UHaul. I am not doing that anymore.


----------



## StarSong

Semi-retirement is perfect for me.  I probably work an average of 12 hours a month and can do so from home.  My ideal setup.


----------



## DGM

hiraeth2018 said:


> treeguy64, my husband used to say the same thing about Starbucks and who would have thought the idea of buying coffee would be as it is today? He was forever sorry about not buying in when it was offered.


When the CEO of Starbucks was on "60 Minutes" he asked Steve Kroft if he would have invested $10,000 in a company that wanted to sell expensive coffee in paper cups.  Steve said "no".  He said "I heard that a lot".  When Steve asked he was told that the ten grand would now be worth about 4M.


----------



## hiraeth2018

DGM, can you believe that?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I retired at 50.  No regrets, none, nada, zip!  Very happy I did it when I did even though my colleagues told me I couldn't.  They all had more time in on state payroll than I did and waited several years after me to retire.


----------



## Scholar

*That's great to read*



Leann said:


> I technically retired three years ago but continue to do contract work periodically. I love this time of life (I'm soon to be 63). I have clearer perspective, more reasonable expectations, greater forgiveness, deeper appreciation and more peace of mind the older I get. I savor each day, I notice the little details now, I put almost no emphasis on purchased things but treasure things made by hand from the heart. I dropped out of the work rat race, gave up materialism a long time ago and prefer quality over quantity.



I am close to retirement and love reading this!


----------



## Keesha

mathjak107 said:


> we rarely regret the things we do as much as we regret the things we didn't do .


lol yeah ok.


----------



## Lc jones

I retired at 58 and have no regrets. I wanted to be healthy enough to enjoy my liberty for as long as possible.


----------



## hypochondriac

ive retired mentally from a serious career. i cant handle much stress any more. Ambition is not for me. Problem is im not rich enough to fully retire. i envy people who can handle pressure work hard then enjoy their well earned retirement.


----------



## Lc jones

hypochondriac said:


> ive retired mentally from a serious career. i cant handle much stress any more. Ambition is not for me. Problem is im not rich enough to fully retire. i envy people who can handle pressure work hard then enjoy their well earned retirement.


I’m not rich but it’s worth living on a very small income to be away from all the drama! My health is finally returning.


----------



## Trade

I retired at 60 years and 6 months. I started counting down the days when I had 2700 to go. That should tell you something.


----------



## Camper6

Yes. Lots of regrets but I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## drifter

I retired at sixty-three. No regrets.


----------



## gennie

I've been retired 30+ years and have never regretted retiring.  I do regret a few of the decisions I made during my working years but, all in all, I think I usually did the best I could given the circumstances.


----------



## hypochondriac

I regret not buying honey yesterday. The toast i had for breakfast was nice but lacked something.


----------



## A2ZGrammie

hypochondriac said:


> I regret not buying honey yesterday. The toast i had for breakfast was nice but lacked something.


me exactly! only I forgot the Nutella!

I have a funny outlook. I don't believe in regrets. I believe things happen for a reason. So I don't have any regrets. (It wouldn't have been horrible to not have been married to husband #2, but we did have a couple of nice boys)


----------



## WhatInThe

Regret not planning for retirement a little earlier and more aggressively. That being said necessity in the mother of all invention. Maybe my investing might not have had the same outcomes if I had a different set/plan in the back of mind all those years.


----------



## JustBonee

I'm wishing that I wasn't so quick to retire at age 62,  not because of the income,  because I lost my SS when my husband died....  But  the routine of a schedule that I really enjoyed at the time.   Can't go back now.


----------



## Knight

No regrets 25 years later. Just wish the years didn't go by so fast.


----------



## hypochondriac

I never experienced super wealth. and mixing with celebrities on yachts on the weekend drinking chardonnay.
Just wanted to try the shallow life before growing up and rejecting it of course.


----------



## MeAgain

I wish I'd spent more time on myself instead of grandkids and animals. 
Thank goodness I was blessed with lots of energy and worked hard in garden and woods. Plus always danced around.
 But all 13 of those grandkids are now busy and most don't even call us. They are nice when we are around them.
Every summer I had at least 4 of them 24/7 till school started. Their parents would bring them here early June and drop them off till late August.
   I'm proud of most of them and love them all and my great grand kids.
   We pent lots of time and money on them and saved them from child care and latch keys.  Taught hem all lots of things.


----------



## 911

Absolutely, any lawman that says they don’t have any regrets throughout their career is probably being untruthful. 

One immediate regret that comes to mind and I have never been able to get rid of the guilt is when I responded to a house fire and the lady was standing next to her husband crying and trying to talk. After I was able to calm her down, she told me that they put their two dogs into a wired cage before they go to bed and the dogs are still in there.

I quickly told the fireman that two dogs were trapped in a wire cage in the kitchen. He said that he wasn’t sending anyone in. I asked if he had an extra oxygen tank and he said he did. I was going to grab it and try to go in, but I let the Chief talk me out of it. I was sure that I could have saved them, but I allowed myself to be talked out of something that I knew better. Both dogs perished in the fire, which was caused by a faulty wiring connection in the attic. The wiring became frayed probably caused by rodents that came inside under the eave or gable. (Older home) I can still hear those dogs barking.


----------



## Liberty

MeAgain said:


> I wish I'd spent more time on myself instead of grandkids and animals.
> Thank goodness I was blessed with lots of energy and worked hard in garden and woods. Plus always danced around.
> But all 13 of those grandkids are now busy and most don't even call us. They are nice when we are around them.
> Every summer I had at least 4 of them 24/7 till school started. Their parents would bring them here early June and drop them off till late August.
> I'm proud of most of them and love them all and my great grand kids.
> We pent lots of time and money on them and saved them from child care and latch keys.  Taught hem all lots of things.


Sounds like you are proud of the time you spent with them, and hopefully it will be a legacy for their future life's character development, so doesn't sound like you might have changed anything if you did it all over again. Time well spent?!


----------



## martyguy

I learned a lot about myself since I retired.  When I worked I was very intense and motivated.  Since I retired I learned that my motivation was all from the expectations of the team I worked with.  Now, I have to push myself to be motivated to stay busy.  I guess I never have been a self motivated guy, and I had to retire to learn that abut myself.  

I have two regrets. First, I regret not having been a better father when my kids were little - although they are all doing very well now as adults, so I must not have messed up too badly.  Second, I regret that I can't seem to find an activity in retirement that I am passionate about - all the things that I do now don't seem to be important to me.  I think that's because nobody is counting on me to finish a task like when I was working.  The one exception is I am passionate about visiting my kids and grandkids.


----------



## Victor

Of all the words of tongue and pen,
the saddest are these: it might have been.

poem" Maud Muller"---a lost love.


----------



## Ted Gunderson

I miss my parking spot.


----------



## EdnDiana

Someone once said "Retirement is Gods gift for not killing your Boss". I do regret not doing that...LOL


----------



## Llynn

I retired at 66 and was more than happy about it. Increasing govt regulations and legal issues had become onerous and I was ready to get out. I worked on a consulting basis for several years and enjoyed that but finally said "that's enough" and pulled the pin. I honestly don't think I could even do my former job today. I do miss the people though. I had a great staff working with me and I always made sure we had a lot of fun while doing good work. I still get birthday cards from former work friends.

I certainly didn't expect taxes and other expenses to increase as they have but not needing to buy suits or gas for commuting offsets that. I tried a part time job but all that did was kick me into a higher tax bracket so I dropped I it.


----------



## Liberty

Llynn said:


> I retired at 66 and was more than happy about it. Increasing govt regulations and legal issues had become onerous and I was ready to get out. I worked on a consulting basis for several years and enjoyed that but finally said "that's enough" and pulled the pin. I honestly don't think I could even do my former job today. I do miss the people though. I had a great staff working with me and I always made sure we had a lot of fun while doing good work. I still get birthday cards from former work friends.
> 
> I certainly didn't expect taxes and other expenses to increase as they have but not needing to buy suits or gas for commuting offsets that. I tried a part time job but all that did was kick me into a higher tax bracket so I dropped I it.


Know what you mean Lynn...we were in business and just decided to sell it.  Had sold the building we'd built for it 6 years before and "downsized" into a rent building...it was time. Do miss the employees - they were wonderful and we (like you I suspect) always tried to "do right by them".  We still hear from them off and on.  

With that said, when it s time its time, and we've really enjoyed retirement. Lets face it, none of us are getting any younger!


----------



## Patio Life

I retired early and have not one single regret.


----------



## Getyoung

I retired about 2.5 years ago and love it! After 34 years with the same company I had enough, I really don't miss anything about my work.


----------



## street

Getyoung said:


> I retired about 2.5 years ago and love it! After 34 years with the same company I had enough, I really don't miss anything about my work.


x2 but been 3 years for me.  I loved what I did, but left, and never looked back.


----------



## Camper6

I find retirement extremely boring.

My regrets? I underestimated the amount of money needed.

But then you can accumulate money but you can't accumulate time.
That is a gift.


----------



## A2ZGrammie

I miss working, and some of the people I knew there.


----------



## Patio Life

Camper6 said:


> I find retirement extremely boring.
> 
> My regrets? I underestimated the amount of money needed.
> 
> But then you can accumulate money but you can't accumulate time.
> That is a gift.


The first 6 months I found retirement boring. Mostly because I sat in the dang chair playing on the computer all day. So I set a goal for a year away. Walk the Camino de Santiago. I had to train and train, need to be able to walk 10 miles in a day for 3 days in a row with a full pack. I had to pay all my bills ahead so that would not be on my mind. Had to get a backpack and stuff to put in it that was very light weight. I had to save for airfare, train fare, bus fare. My monthly income would pay my way once there, as long as I didn't go crazy.

I had a plan. I had to spend time to reach the goal. I got out of the dang chair.


----------



## Lc jones

I am still adjusting to retirement some days I love it and other days I am flailing around wondering what to do. I’m sure I’ll get adjusted after a period of time I’ve also relocated to an entirely new area so I’m adjusting to that as well. I don’t do well with change my husband can tell you that so it will take me time. Sometimes I get a little down but then I think back to my last job and how stressful it was and that tends to make me feel a little bit better. I’m still trying to find friends which has always been very difficult for me as I’m not a small talker and I tend to do very poorly in any kind of crowd so that leaves out any kind of community gatherings. I am thankful that I’m now retired though and have a chance to spend time with my husband and son who lives with us.


----------



## Liberty

Lc jones said:


> I am still adjusting to retirement some days I love it and other days I am flailing around wondering what to do. I’m sure I’ll get adjusted after a period of time I’ve also relocated to an entirely new area so I’m adjusting to that as well. I don’t do well with change my husband can tell you that so it will take me time. Sometimes I get a little down but then I think back to my last job and how stressful it was and that tends to make me feel a little bit better. I’m still trying to find friends which has always been very difficult for me as I’m not a small talker and I tend to do very poorly in any kind of crowd so that leaves out any kind of community gatherings. I am thankful that I’m now retired though and have a chance to spend time with my husband and son who lives with us.


Do you have any "interests" or hobbies that could possibly help you make friends with others of similar interests, like garden or cooking clubs or book, pottery, etc.?

Being a "nester" by nature, do know what you mean by change...lol.  Hang in there, and 
the good stuff will sprout up in your new area.  The strange will begin to feel familiar.


----------



## Lc jones

Liberty said:


> Do you have any "interests" or hobbies that could possibly help you make friends with others of similar interests, like garden or cooking clubs or book, pottery, etc.?
> 
> Being a "nester" by nature, do know what you mean by change...lol.  Hang in there, and
> the good stuff will sprout up in your new area.  The strange will begin to feel familiar.


I do have quite a few hobbies But they’re mostly solitary and nature. I’m not a real card player and I’m not too sporty LOL I like to swim though and I have a pool in my backyard so joining the YMCA for the pool would be a waste of money. I’m sure I’ll figure it out eventually or maybe I won’t LOL I’m pretty happy but just trying to get adjusted to my new surroundings my husband says it takes me a very long time to get used to new things he’s absolutely right


----------



## win231

My only regret is that I didn't retire sooner.


----------



## Lc jones

win231 said:


> My only regret is that I didn't retire sooner.


I agree 100% one day of retirement is worth 10 years of working.


----------



## Pecos

Lc jones said:


> I am still adjusting to retirement some days I love it and other days I am flailing around wondering what to do. I’m sure I’ll get adjusted after a period of time I’ve also relocated to an entirely new area so I’m adjusting to that as well. I don’t do well with change my husband can tell you that so it will take me time. Sometimes I get a little down but then I think back to my last job and how stressful it was and that tends to make me feel a little bit better. I’m still trying to find friends which has always been very difficult for me as I’m not a small talker and I tend to do very poorly in any kind of crowd so that leaves out any kind of community gatherings. I am thankful that I’m now retired though and have a chance to spend time with my husband and son who lives with us.


Lc, for what it is worth, you are doing pretty well with this crowd.


----------



## Lc jones

Pecos said:


> Lc, for what it is worth, you are doing pretty well with this crowd.


Thanks I sure appreciate it!


----------



## Liberty

Lc jones said:


> I do have quite a few hobbies But they’re mostly solitary and nature. I’m not a real card player and I’m not too sporty LOL I like to swim though and I have a pool in my backyard so joining the YMCA for the pool would be a waste of money. I’m sure I’ll figure it out eventually or maybe I won’t LOL I’m pretty happy but just trying to get adjusted to my new surroundings my husband says it takes me a very long time to get used to new things he’s absolutely right


Being in Florida, as you are ...guessing it won't be hard for you to make friends if you want to.
We spent a lot of years there in the  whole month of January each year, and kept seeing the same locals and getting to know them "even gradually", which sometimes is the best way.  They seemed to really care about their neighbors.  This was in a beach area with a lot of snowbirds, too!


----------



## Floridatennisplayer

I retired in January, age 63.  My only regret in my life is I should have retired much sooner. So, I am fortunate for that. I guess it was the protective nature thinking I needed to build the nest egg a little more.  I am so thankful for everything and every single day.  I just love my family, kids, and I am obsessed with my grandkids.  I am not deserving of what I have.


----------



## Marie5656

*I was forced to retire 3 years earlier than planned, due to disability.  I regret not planning better for such an event.  I mean, financially I am not going to be destitute, but I still wish I had saved a bit more.  
And while I am enjoying being retired, part of me regrets that I had to as I really liked my job.*


----------



## Jackie Blue

Getyoung said:


> No regrets, been retired for two years now and I still pinch myself (only once a day now)! Sometimes if I feel a little bored, which is not very often, I just think back to the mind numbing meetings, politics, deadlines, etc, and I am instantly cured. It has exceeded my expectations and I just love the freedom!


Everything you said !!!  I feel the same way!!!!


----------



## Lc jones

Jackie Blue said:


> Everything you said !!!  I feel the same way!!!!


I feel exactly the same way this morning/Monday  I was sitting having my coffee looking at my lit Christmas tree and recollected two years ago when at the same time I’ll be running around like a maniac getting ready for work and dreading every minute of it....I heaved a long sigh of relief and contentment and continued to enjoy my coffee in the company of my husband in peace and quiet, anyone that can retire should retire unless they absolutely love their job.


----------



## Liberty

Today we got up, walked a bit, had our leisurely coffee x 2 and then drove 15 minutes away to a friend's house for the annual Dec. garden club luncheon.  Everyone usually brings something and today it was a great mix of homemade food.  We sat and talked and grabbed some dessert and talked some more.   In the pre-retirement days, I'd have been shoving that luncheon in amid many other work related requirements and 
activities.  Today we got to enjoy it so much more.  You can't enjoy if you are rush, rush, rush.  Like a fly, lighting here or there for a nanosecond and then flying off again.  There were 20 or so folks here today, we got to say hi and talk to just about all of them!

Time is precious.  Treasure each golden hour.


----------



## george-alfred

Been retired since 2004 after serving 45 years in the Meat Trade without a day off through illness
but had a couple of bad cuts on the way.
I miss work very much


----------



## CrackerJack

I started work in1960 as a GPO (General Post Office) telephonist in a busy telephone exchange in London, England. My training led to good jobs throughout a long interesting  career. 

I retired in1995 from a job I had for 9 years. I was in a large busy main dealer new car showroom and assisiting the sales folk selling big-bucks cars. Long hours and some Saturdays but enjoyed it with good colleagues.
Do I miss the workplace? No, I dont tbh but do miss some great colleagues and wonder about them


----------



## peppermint

I worked right out of High School...I was a Secretary in a company that sold Swedish Medal Craft...The owner only came to America for 6 months to make sure everything was going smoothly...He was a Swedish Man...At the time he was in his 60's...He was a great boss....He took me and the other Secretary to The World's Fair in New York....Now you know how old I am....LOL!!!!

I got married and still worked....Until I was pregnant...In those days you had to stop  working at 6 month's....
I never went back....I didn't have anyone to take care of my first born.....
I did have another baby after my son was almost 3 years old....

When we moved I did get some little jobs after my husband came home from work....

My favorite job I had was a Secretary in a High School.....I worked there for 25 years and now have a pension....


----------



## Alisha Swift

I guess my biggest regret is that I did n’t work hard to make money and I ca n’t travel around the world after retirement


----------



## Islandgypsy

I retired in 1997. That lasted about two months. I was unable to accept not working so went back to work. Three years ago, at age 70, I was ready to try it again. A side effect of working 53 years is you have more money to enjoy the fewer years you have left. Now I spend each day in The Florida Keys fishing, looking forward to meeting friends at happy hours and chasing lonely desperate widows.  I think I could have enjoyed this at an earlier retirement age.


----------



## Liberty

Islandgypsy said:


> I retired in 1997. That lasted about two months. I was unable to accept not working so went back to work. Three years ago, at age 70, I was ready to try it again. A side effect of working 53 years is you have more money to enjoy the fewer years you have left. Now I spend each day in The Florida Keys fishing, looking forward to meeting friends at happy hours and chasing lonely desperate widows.  I think I could have enjoyed this at an earlier retirement age.


Feel sorry for those poor "lonely desperate widows" that would let you chase them...lol.


----------



## Liberty

Alisha Swift said:


> I guess my biggest regret is that I did n’t work hard to make money and I ca n’t travel around the world after retirement


Find it interesting that those of us that traveled extensively for work don't care much for traveling (as a general rule) after retiring and those that haven't traveled a lot, would like to travel more after retiring .  It is what it is.


----------



## JustBonee

Traveled so much over the years  (not work related)  that I'm totally fine just kicking back and listening to others travel adventures now.


----------



## Islandgypsy

Wife was afraid of flying so we either drove, took the bus or travelled to distant lands by cruise ship. Hoping to be able to afford a 90 day cruise next year to Taiwan and other places we’ve never visited. No, we’re not wealthy. Planned our retirement so we have no payments, no mortgages, no smoking or drinking (much). Folks frequently say that we vacation like millionaires but otherwise live like hobos. Train goes through our back yard.


----------



## Catlady

Liberty said:


> Find it interesting that those of us that traveled extensively for work don't care much for traveling (as a general rule) after retiring and those that haven't traveled a lot, would like to travel more after retiring .  It is what it is.


It's human nature, we always want what we don't have.  I have naturally wavy hair and would prefer straight, my sister had straight and permed her hair to be wavy.  LOL

Re the thread question.  I am comfortable financially but cannot afford to splurge if I wanted to.  I wish I had saved more so that I had more money now and didn't find it necessary to ''budget''.  As to travel, I watch travel shows, I would find travel very stressful and tiring with all the planning and walking and dealing with crowds.  I'll pass.


----------



## JB in SC

I don’t regret a thing. I’ve been too busy to work for a living


----------



## Ladybj

hiraeth2018 said:


> I retired at 62 1/2 years (I will turn 66 in Jan) on widow's benefits. Becoming caught in the Obama Healthcare system was a nightmare. I was very relieved when Medicare kicked in. I should have waited until 65-66 because of this but just couldn't take my job any longer. Lesson learned but happier now.


Glad to hear you are happily retired.... I retired at 56 and no regrets!!!!


----------



## Ladybj

Aunt Bea said:


> I was nudged out of the rat race at age 51 and have no regrets.
> 
> I'm thankful that I was given a push, I would not have been brave enough to retire at that age on my own.


LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladybj

I hear several people..family/friends say, if I retire I don't know what I would do.  My sister is 66, she said she would probably die...OH MY!!! I retired at 56 and have NO REGRETS.  I always knew that I was not going to work until age 65. This is just my humble opinion but there is so much life to enjoy other than work especially with all the politics... however people do what they have to do.  My hubby is 57 and hanging in there.. he still have working miles to go.  He enjoy his job for the most part which is good.  Believe it or not, there are people that are very envious of people that are retired and enjoying life.  I would not trade it for all the tea in China.


----------



## Ladybj

Liberty said:


> Find it interesting that those of us that traveled extensively for work don't care much for traveling (as a general rule) after retiring and those that haven't traveled a lot, would like to travel more after retiring .  It is what it is.


I am retired but hubby is still working.  I would love to travel but by the time he retire.. the thrill may be gone..LOL.  But I am keeping travel hope alive. As long as I am breathing, there is HOPE.. I know I can take a cruise with a friend or family member. I am keeping that option open. He is not keen on water so a cruise may be out out of the question.. but not for me...LOL


----------



## Catlady

Ladybj said:


> I hear several people..family/friends say, if I retire I don't know what I would do.  My sister is 66, she said she would probably die...



That would be true of people whose job is the major part of their joy of life, either because they have no other interests or hobby or because they really love their job and would be unhappy not doing it.  For those who hate their job or do it only for income, retirement is a chance to relax and enjoy life.  I was happy to retire and did so at 63.


----------



## Ladybj

Islandgypsy said:


> I retired in 1997. That lasted about two months. I was unable to accept not working so went back to work. Three years ago, at age 70, I was ready to try it again. A side effect of working 53 years is you have more money to enjoy the fewer years you have left. Now I spend each day in The Florida Keys fishing, looking forward to meeting friends at happy hours and chasing lonely desperate widows.  I think I could have enjoyed this at an earlier retirement age.


Very good point!!


----------



## Ladybj

Lc jones said:


> I feel exactly the same way this morning/Monday  I was sitting having my coffee looking at my lit Christmas tree and recollected two years ago when at the same time I’ll be running around like a maniac getting ready for work and dreading every minute of it....I heaved a long sigh of relief and contentment and continued to enjoy my coffee in the company of my husband in peace and quiet, anyone that can retire should retire unless they absolutely love their job. ❤


I agree!!!!  The Director on my last job retired at 65..he stated he is retiring to enjoy his life while he is still healthy.


----------



## Ladybj

Floridatennisplayer said:


> I retired in January, age 63.  My only regret in my life is I should have retired much sooner. So, I am fortunate for that. I guess it was the protective nature thinking I needed to build the nest egg a little more.  I am so thankful for everything and every single day.  I just love my family, kids, and I am obsessed with my grandkids.  I am not deserving of what I have.


You sound very grateful for all you have.  If you did not deserve it, do you think you would have it?


----------



## george-alfred

*I have been retired now for around 10 years --I miss work a lot but after close on 46 years
I reckon I have done enough I am really enjoying being retired.*


----------



## street

No regrets!  I do miss parts of the working career but my time became more valuable then a pay check.  I retired at 58 and it was just about right.


----------



## CrackerJack

street said:


> No regrets!  I do miss parts of the working career but my time became more valuable then a pay check.  I retired at 58 and it was just about right.


Hi Street..welcome. What did you do in the work place and did you enjoy it as you said you miss aspects of it?


----------



## street

CrackerJack >>>
I miss working with some every good people and the great times we had together accomplishing a common goal to complete a job.  It was very rewarding to build and construct a project and look back at what you did.  I also miss the hard part of my job which was "calling the shots and making tough decisions".  It made me work very hard at what I did to be able the make those calls, and was rewarding for my efforts. 
I don't miss the politics, time lines, schedules, meeting and continuous educating/schooling.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Retired at age 50 and never looked back Husband semi-retired age 48  .... my only regret that I didn't manage to retire 5 years before that. By age 45 we had had enough, had severe mental burnout,  and just wanted out!!! But inflation, skyrocketing real estate prices,  stock market crashes  and pension plan rules forced me to endure till we felt financially comfortable enough to exit!


----------



## FoolOnTheHill

I am officially unemployed from the same employer of 27 years.  Ideally, I would have worked until 63 1/2 to COBRA out to 65 Medicare  but it was JUST....MY....TIME.


----------



## george-alfred

*Welcome mate--enjoy.*


----------



## Liberty

FoolOnTheHill said:


> I am officially unemployed from the same employer of 27 years.  Ideally, I would have worked until 63 1/2 to COBRA out to 65 Medicare  but it was JUST....MY....TIME.


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CrackerJack

I retired from full time work in 1995 and we moved to another County. Ive not worked since and done and still do voluntary work locally. My work place span was from 1961 to 1995 and never out of work. Was trained in my chosen career and it stood me in good stead throughout. Glad Im away from the work place nowadays


----------



## CrackerJack

Deleted


----------



## CrackerJack

Deleted a duplicated post...


----------



## Islandgypsy

I retired at age 70. Had a small car and truck paint and body shop. Around age 60 I realized my age was causing me to be far less productive than my employees. I hung on trying to address more of the duties that didn’t require youth, vision, dexterity, strength, endurance etc. At 70 I realized if I wasn’t the boss, I would have been fired long ago. 

I retired and promptly had a mental breakdown that required hospitalization. Thanks to Zoloft, I no longer obsess over my diminished abilities. 

The main side effects I can deal with - attention deficit and I tend to write long posts


----------



## fmdog44

Only the dead are without regrets.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I retired, as I had hoped at 56 and it was the best career move that I made.  Regrets, looking back?  Well, I can't have them looking forward .  But seriously folks...
I think I should have spent more time looking  round for somewhere to relocate to, and I should have had more savings.


----------



## drifter

I retired at at age sixty-three, never regretted it for a moment.


----------



## Skyking

I have a younger wife and a boy in HS. While I don't go to work for money, I work every day at home. All I ever seem to do is put out fires and fix things. I regret not being free to be truly retired. I'd like more 'me' time.  I really don't feel retired.


----------



## Gaer

Hiraeth2018:  How did you get widow's benefits?  My husband was a Federal Marshal and I got NOTHING!  When I checked on it I was told, "Well, Sorry but keep your chin up!"  
My regrets?  Cheated out of 2 pensions, oh! I don't even want to THINK about all the regrets!  and I didn't retire, didn't even know if I could survive.  I just quit! Whenever I jump off a cliff I seem to land softly.


----------



## Victor

hiraeth2018 said:


> I retired at 62 1/2 years (I will turn 66 in Jan) on widow's benefits. Becoming caught in the Obama Healthcare system was a nightmare. I was very relieved when Medicare kicked in. I should have waited until 65-66 because of this but just couldn't take my job any longer. Lesson learned but happier now.



Yes, I regret not being 30 years younger!


----------



## exwisehe

at 63, but stayed on part time for 5 more years.  I loved it, but realized that I had done "enough damage".

As a math geek, when calculators "took over", I realized that technology had changed everything.  So teaching is not the same.


----------



## rkunsaw

I retired in 2007 at age 65 1/2. I miss the people I worked with and when doing projects around the home, I sure miss all the equipment such as lathes and milling machines that I got to use. 

I could have retired earlier but I would have a lot less to  live on. I think I did it just right.


----------



## Rosemarie

Once again, this is another effect of the unnatural lives we live. It's only fairly recently that people stopped working at a specific age. When we lived in small communities, everyone kept on working as long as they were able to. While people were useful, they were expected to contribute to the welfare of the family.


----------



## Davey Do

I have been a medical professional (EMT, LPN, RN) for over 40 years. I chose nursing because I wanted to be a contributing member of society. I've never had any children, getting a vasectomy before I got married the first time at the age of 29. I've never regretted my decision.

I'm starting to wonder if my role as a nurse doesn't define me. I have lots of other interests: art, bicycling, a '51 Chevy pickup, a couple of acres... But, I really like my chosen vocation, and love some of my coworkers and patients. I'm making the best money of my life and have no bills.

I will retire within the next two years and feel like I will miss my work, and I am by no means a workaholic.

I guess I just need to read and understand others' perspectives and get use to, and be okay with, the idea of retirement.


----------



## Liberty

Welcome to the forum Davey Do... you could retire and then volunteer your services.  That way you could keep enjoying the emotional and mental rewards of your chosen profession.


----------



## MarciKS

@Aunt Bea how did you manage to retire at 51?


----------



## Aunt Bea

MarciKS said:


> @Aunt Bea how did you manage to retire at 51?


I got fired and I was lucky. 

_“Luck is what happens when preparation meets opportunity.” _- Seneca


----------



## MarciKS

Aunt Bea said:


> I got fired and I was lucky.
> 
> _“Luck is what happens when preparation meets opportunity.” _- Seneca


But what did you do for money? I know that SS won't pay before at least 62.


----------



## Aunt Bea

MarciKS said:


> But what did you do for money? I know that SS won't pay before at least 62.


It was sort of a patchwork.

I didn't need all of the money on day one.

I went from unemployment insurance to severance to dividends and interest until the crash of 2008.

After the crash when interest rates went to zero I started a controlled burn through my cash reserves until I reached 59 1/2.

At 59 1/2 I started to draw a small amount from my IRA

When I reached 62 I applied for SS and started rebuilding my cash reserves.


----------



## MarciKS

Aunt Bea said:


> It was sort of a patchwork.
> 
> I didn't need all of the money on day one.
> 
> I went from unemployment insurance to severance to dividends and interest until the crash of 2008.
> 
> After the crash when interest rates went to zero I started a controlled burn through my cash reserves until I reached 59 1/2.
> 
> At 59 1/2 I started to draw a small amount from my IRA
> 
> When I reached 62 I applied for SS and started rebuilding my cash reserves.


Rebuilding how? (sorry about the questions)


----------



## Aunt Bea

MarciKS said:


> Rebuilding how? (sorry about the questions)


By scrimping and saving on things that aren't important to me.

My cozy little life wouldn't appeal to many people but it suits me.


----------



## Marie5656

*I had to retire early, due to my arthritis not allowing me to work any longer. My only regret, if you can call it that, is that I could not stay at my job until this year, when I turned 66.  I loved my job.
But once I fell into the routine of retirement, I do enjoy it.  Personal circumstances in the last couple years, made me glad I was retired to deal with everything.
Of course, now that my life has given me the opportunity to start doing things to really enjoy my life, we get grounded.  But, I am not complaining. I enjoy my life as a home body.*


----------



## Davey Do

Aunt Bea said:


> got fired and I was lucky.
> 
> _“Luck is what happens when preparation meets opportunity.” _- Seneca


Oooooooh! I can identify on both accounts, Aunt Bea! Seneca also said something along the lines of, "The fates lead those who will. Those who won't, they drag".

I have been retired for about three weeks now and am so surprised how much I do not miss work. I absolutely loved some of my coworkers and patients, but don't miss them at all! I enjoyed my job responsibilities, and thought I would feel non-productive when I stopped working, but it isn't so. Chores around the house, working on my property and in the gardens, I once had to find the time and energy for, are now pleasurable parts of my day.

In the past, I would squeeze every moment that I could to spend in my art room, but now I am free to spend as much time in here as I please!

I may seek some part time or per diem employment, because I don't want to end up saying what my Dad said:


----------



## exwisehe

exwisehe said:


> at 63


----------



## tortiecat

No regrets!  Once retired my late hubby and I were able to
do some travelling before age and health intervened.
Have many happy memories of our travels.  We saw some 
of Europe, Australia, southern and northern America.
Never did see Asia, we were scheduled to go to South
America before health intervened.


----------



## Jace

I wasn't sure when to retire...
Then, where I worked...the owner decided to close the business..
And...it "all worked out".  I became "a big girl"..to collect S S..
Although didn't want to ADMIT I was old enough to do so. 
I missed it, "at first"..as I had worked "all my life"...well, 
since " dawn's early light"  
But, found other things of interest to do.


----------



## bowmore

I have no regrets. A wonderful lady came into my life some time after I lost my wife of 30 years. We just celebrated our 14th anniversary.


----------



## Alligatorob

Only partially retired, but no regrets so far.


----------



## dseag2

My company let me go after 20 years "due to Covid".  They let half the staff go, mostly due to age and income.  I would have worked for several more years, but in retrospect it was the best thing that could have happened.   No regrets at all.


----------



## David777

There are certainly many seniors that become bored after retiring because their career was most of their life including social life.  What did the majority of adults mostly do before the Internet each work week night?  Dinner, read a bit of newspaper, some alcohol, then hours of TV. Weekend, chores, shopping, watch TV sports. Year after year. 

During my peon career between jobs, would take off for months years without unemployment, just bleeding through savings till they ran low enough I had to go back.  Spent some winters skiing, some summers backpacking, springs landscape photography in flowery fields, plus much non-fiction science and technology book reading.  Never taken out a loan, never debts, no dependents, no house. I very much know how to enjoy my life that rich people would envy without spending much money.

After the 2008 crash, had to work 8 years till age 69 in order to save enough to have enough plus SS to last at least 20 years frugally, comfortably.  So far SS alone has supported my life the last 4 years so yes am glad I retired and much is well.  Would be content to live forever.


----------



## Ladybj

Ohhhh Noooo  

Worked out better than I could have imagined for several reasons.


----------



## Ladybj

David777 said:


> There are certainly many seniors that become bored after retiring because their career was most of their life including social life.  What did the majority of adults mostly do before the Internet each work week night?  Dinner, read a bit of newspaper, some alcohol, then hours of TV. Weekend, chores, shopping, watch TV sports. Year after year.
> 
> During my peon career between jobs, would take off for months years without unemployment, just bleeding through savings till they ran low enough I had to go back.  Spent some winters skiing, some summers backpacking, springs landscape photography in flowery fields, plus much non-fiction science and technology book reading.  Never taken out a loan, never debts, no dependents, no house. I very much know how to enjoy my life that rich people would envy without spending much money.
> 
> After the 2008 crash, had to work 8 years till age 69 in order to save enough to have enough plus SS to last at least 20 years frugally, comfortably.  So far SS alone has supported my life the last 4 years so yes am glad I retired and much is well.  Would be content to live forever.


I agree.  For some people, their job was their life - after they retire they are quite bored and don't know what to do.  I was blessed to retire at a fairly early age 55.  It was one of the hardest but best decisions I have made.  My sister is almost 70 and finally retiring.  She had several concerns.  I mention to her that retirement is what you make it.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ladybj said:


> I agree.  For some people, their job was their life - after they retire they are quite bored and don't know what to do.  I was blessed to retire at a fairly early age 55.  It was one of the hardest but best decisions I have made.  My sister is almost 70 and finally retiring.  She had several concerns.  I mention to her that retirement is what you make it.


I wish my sister would retire; but, she says it's more work being at home.  lol  A few of my teacher friends retired at age 55.  They love retirement.  I early retired at 62.


----------



## Irwin

I gradually transitioned into retirement. I quit my last fulltime job when I was about 45 and started working as a contractor so I could work from home. After maybe four years of working small contracts — some that provided only three or four hours of work — I picked up a steady client that I worked for on a nearly fulltime basis for several years. I lost that contract (for reasons I won't go into) when I was 61 and that's when I retired.

Working as an independent contractor isn't easy. You have to do all the work: look for clients, sell yourself to them, do the work, including billing and dealing with difficult clients who seem to want you to work for free. I've thought about doing some more work, especially since there's a shortage of software engineers, but I really don't want to so unless we become desperate and destitute, it's not gonna happen.


----------



## dseag2

I agree.  I had a former boss that reached out to me to become a contractor for a start-up company.  I was looking to work maybe 20 hours a week when he told me I would be responsible for establishing a North American sales force.  That would require more hours than the full-time job I held prior to retirement.  I also did a lot of research on the difficulties of being an independent contractor.  I was flattered, but said "no thanks".


----------



## Jules

It seems like I just retired.  It’s been 16+ years.


----------



## oldpeculier

The company I worked for was overstaffed and offered buyouts. I was 61 at the time so the decision was not difficult. My health, both physical and mental, have benefitted greatly since then. Absolutely no regrets here.


----------



## hollydolly

I've been retired for 4 years now, seems like a few months tbh....  I've got over that honeymoon period now, and I'd like to go back to work. Not full time, but something to keep my body  and my brain occupied


----------



## Michael Z

I retired at the same age (62 1/2), but received an early retirement incentive and use of sick days to continue my insurance most of the way to age 65. Sure glad I did! Not only was my job to be turned upside-down should I stay on, but I was able to get cancer treatment 4 1/2 hours from home this last month that I don’t think I could have easily managed otherwise. Also, with some of the incentive money I was able to replace our faulty oil furnace that was leaking a little exhaust into our air (which very likely made my cancer worse). It was literally a life saver for me!


----------



## Michael Z

“I sure miss those all-employee all-day-long inservice  days!” Said no one. . .


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I'm reposting this because for some unknown reason, when SF did their site makeover, my posts showed up in this little tiny font. Here's what I wrote back in 2019.
"I retired at 50. No regrets, none, nada, zip! Very happy I did it when I did even though my colleagues told me I couldn't. They all had more time in on state payroll than I did and waited several years after me to retire." 
Update: Still happily retired. When I see my neighbors going off to work I feel *so blessed* that I no longer have to, especially in bad weather. I can't believe that in less than two months it will be 23 years since I retired (one month before my 51st birthday)!


----------



## Remy

I'm still trying to figure this out and worried.


----------



## Autumn72

I always thought that was what retirement meant.
To plan actively for traveling. Fun in seeing the world when you had no time before saving up for a goal is heavenly better than sitting behind a computer alone all day after day. That is not healthy at all.
Retirement keeps swollen legs and ankles
full of fluid from not moving around. Weigh makes knees broken down from lack of dancing in the rain.


----------



## katlupe

Autumn72 said:


> I always thought that was what retirement meant.
> To plan actively for traveling. Fun in seeing the world when you had no time before saving up for a goal is heavenly better than sitting behind a computer alone all day after day. That is not healthy at all.
> Retirement keeps swollen legs and ankles
> full of fluid from not moving around. Weigh makes knees broken down from lack of dancing in the rain.


I have some of those same issues but have been working on improving them. I am basically an introvert so being alone behind a computer is not something negative to me. 

I didn't actually have a career type of employment in my life. Jobs. Some I liked some I didn't. I was a stay at home mom for the whole time my son was growing up. The years just before I started getting my SS was spent at home working and living on my homestead. I was an online seller and writer and didn't actually retire from it. Just stopped it little by little till I moved here.


----------



## Michael Z

One thing that is priority for me is health and mobility. I eat a mostly vegan Mediterranean diet, get my sleep and rest, and jog my 2 1/4 miles every other day. When I can no longer jog, I will walk. If my health is bad and/or I can not get around, then everything else goes down the tube.

Personally, I am more a homebody, happy puttzing around the house fixing things or gardening. Or doing a little fishing. But those low impact activities keep me active. I get in some trouble when I take on too big of projects, like reroofing my garage - these can leave me in some pain! My wife and I do a little traveling, but I am glad that I find my joy in simpler ways as opposed to exotic trips. Love being with my family and grandkids and fellow churchgoers. And I help with Christian ministries at least once a week, even handing out gospel tracts once the weather gets warm again. Am helping my daughter and son in law with their house once a week - payment for me and my wife is a nice home cooked meal and time with them and their kids once a week!


----------



## Elina

Yes , although i was paying into a company pension if i could go back some years then i wished i had also put money aside ,saving towards my pension ...as i am right now i just keep my head above water , pay the bills , food etc etc ,im tempted to get rid of my car ..BUT i am far happier now than when i was working , less stressed and people have complemented on how much healthier i look now .


----------

